# Where is a cheap place to get lace rock and dead live rock?



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Need around 50LBS of lace and 20-25LBS of dead live rock (uncured) . Does J & L have these if so how much per pound do they sell it for if anyone knows.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

I just phoned J & L and there post popular dead or uncured live rock is $2.89LB, then it goes up to around $5 a pound. I believe they price match, is there any other place that sells for cheaper then $2.89LB? They don't have lace rock also.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

island pets in richmond has some lace rock, i forget the price tho
their burnaby location prolly has some too


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

Lace rock doesn't have much surface area for colonizing bacteria so it just takes up space. "Dead" live rock is much better in this regard.

I know several people who have had it mail ordered from this place:
http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/store/products/eco-rox-fiji-dry-rock

Have you checked around for people getting rid of their "used" live rock? Anywhere from $3 - $5/lb is the going rate.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

fkshiu said:


> Lace rock doesn't have much surface area for colonizing bacteria so it just takes up space. "Dead" live rock is much better in this regard.
> 
> I know several people who have had it mail ordered from this place:
> http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/store/products/eco-rox-fiji-dry-rock
> ...


Thanks for the link. I'm going to need this in around 3 weeks time as I'm not ready yet for this. I just thought I would start looking around now to see what my options are. If the going rate is 3-5 dollars a pound that's around what I listed in my first post. I'll most likely get it from J & L. I do want to use lace rock for just that purpose, to fill up space.


----------



## whatigot (Apr 30, 2010)

IMO, you are just better off buying all your rock from a reefer with an established, healthy system for 3-4$/lb...


----------

